# **NEED DAYTONA -\Between MAR 8-15 Any size



## TIMESHARE-HO (Feb 6, 2015)

**NEED ANY DATES BETWEEN MAR 8-15
DAYTONA/ORMOND BCH - ANY SIZE

WHATCHAGOT?

THX... CALL 904-403-7019


----------



## donna.crawford.3705 (Feb 16, 2015)

Are you still in need of accommodations in Daytona for  mar 8-15


----------



## dltorrisi (Feb 16, 2015)

Sent you an email with options. Hope to hear from you. Thanks!


----------



## am1 (Feb 17, 2015)

$700 each?  At which resort?


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 17, 2015)

A gentle reminder:  If you post in this forum, you must be offering your rental for $100 per night, or less...


----------

